# Any South Shore or Cape Police Officers



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Does any officer here working on the South Shore or Cape know if one of the departments down there get a new chief ?

An officer who quit the dept. I work for allegedly got hired as a chief of a 40 man dept. in that area.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well I know, Rockland, Norwell, Abington, Whitman, East Bridgewater, Hanover, Hingham, and Scuituate can be crossed of the list. Then again they are not 40 officer departments either.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

How long ago was it? I think Mashpee's new chief got on 2 yrs ago.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

did you try googlin his name?


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

TacOps said:


> How long ago was it? I think Mashpee's new chief got on 2 yrs ago.


Just recently, within the last 4 months. We all think its BS.


----------



## Zoomie (Mar 14, 2007)

Rodney Collins is Mashpee's Chief. I believe he came straight to the Cape from New Hamshire.


----------

